# Need help please



## elipopo (18 Apr 2017)

Hi, Could one of the admins approch me please?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2017)

Hello. How can we help?


----------



## elipopo (18 Apr 2017)

Hi Phil,
Thanks for reverting.
Any way i can PM you?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2017)

New members don't get that facility straight away so I've sent a PM to you. You should have a button at top right of the screen marked "inbox".


----------

